# Elevated bed for the German shepherd. Yes or no?



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi,all! I was choosing the dog bed and found this elevated dog bed . There is the German shepherd on it on the picture. Who knows, can such a bed stand the weight of such a big dog?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't speak for the quality or durability of this specific style / company.... but kuranda beds can certainly support a gsd. Many colors and options.

https://kuranda.com


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I've got 4 kurandas in my house! Love them. My dogs prefer the mesh fabric


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the Coolaroo one that I bought on Amazon. My dogs love it. It holds 90+ pounds of Russell.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Coolaroo here too. Yes, they like it. But they lay on the cold, hard, wood floor just as often.

ETA: if you get a coolaroo, use loc-tite on the screws.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. It will hold a German Shepherd....or two...


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Can't speak for the quality or durability of this specific style / company.... but kuranda beds can certainly support a gsd. Many colors and options.
> 
> https://kuranda.com


Thanks you for the reply:smile2: I'll check:wink2:


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I've got 4 kurandas in my house! Love them. My dogs prefer the mesh fabric


thanks you shared this picture:grin2: I see you dog loves it so much:grin2: so lovely


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. It will hold a German Shepherd....or two...


Haha:grin2: even two:surprise:


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> I have the Coolaroo one that I bought on Amazon. My dogs love it. It holds 90+ pounds of Russell.



I see, one of your dog is even dreaming, when another one will leave it


----------



## PaulKIng (Dec 5, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Coolaroo here too. Yes, they like it. But they lay on the cold, hard, wood floor just as often.
> 
> ETA: if you get a coolaroo, use loc-tite on the screws.


Understood. Thanks for your tip:wink2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

PaulKIng said:


> I see, one of your dog is even dreaming, when another one will leave it



Yes, they all love that bed!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Reporting back as I now have both (Thanks to an amazon credit that was expiring soon). If the cost doesn’t turn you off, my vote is still for the Kuranda. Coolaroo has good reviews, says it should stand the test of time, I’ll have to see it to believe it... the quality difference is obvious. That said, still happy with my purchase, will keep it around for light use. Both dogs were interested and took turns laying on it right away (even before assembly was complete), but now an hour later, they’re both on the floor. * shrug *


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I have two - he doesn't use them... sleeps on the carpet, the wooden floor, the hard bricks... anywhere but his beds


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Holds up well for us.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------

